# Synapse frame trouble opinions?



## Saratoga1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here is one for a mechanic:

I have the original Synapse Carbon frame 2005. The rear brake stop has a chip out of it and is preventing the brake cable from being held in place. I don't know how it happened, it could have been from anything from a crash to leaning it on something. 

I honestly really Like the ride the synapse gives, and the way it climbs and do not want to trash this frame.

Cannondale in the infinite wisdom will not repair the stop. They generously offered me a 2010 High mod replacement frame as that is all that was available for 2,100. That is not an option, as I refuse to spend that kind of dough on a new frame, especially when this one is fine.

OK the cable stop is held in place by a rivet and I think epoxy. This is the plan, Drill out the old rivet and Grind down the old cable stop and replace it with a new one. I have the rivet and cable stop located. 

What do you guys think?

OH also should I place the rivet in the same location or move it slightly. My concerns are with replacing the rivet in the same location.

BTW I don't care about my frame warranty as they have not been very helpful. I have owned 3 dales going back to 1987. If this does not work I'll have to bite the bullet.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

2 things.


I think you've been over quoted on the frame replacement/upgrade. If you're not the original owner all bets are off. Also this could be classified as a "cosmetic" problem and that's only a year for coverage. I'm not saying I agree I'm just pointing out the obvious. If it truly was a crash or whatever, basically anything not attributed to a defect then the offer is pretty straight forward, it's nothing they did you should pay. It's not all that clear as to what happened or what's going on. Maybe a pic would help us.

second, you can send it to calfee and they fix it no problem.

Starnut


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you care about aesthetics you probably won't like my idea, but I'd be more apt to bypass both cable stops, purchase new brake cable/ housing for the rear and just run the length of housing from shifter to brake. You can get a couple of clips to secure the housing to the TT.

EDIT: Just noticed your location. I'm 20 minutes south of you. Small world.


----------



## Saratoga1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Options*

I am original owner.
Thanks, Star I was not expecting any warranty, just wanted to see if I could get the Frame replaced with a similar model, rather than upgrade. The problem with Cannondale is that they are between model years. I just thought the replacement cost was to high and If I were to replace it I would get the non Hi Mod frame. Anyway... 

I thought about just bypassing the stop with some ties as you suggest, that would solve the problem and get me on the road, but i still want to try and fix it. I thought about calfee, but I think it would be overkill and expensive.

In the worst case that is what I will do.

PJ if you ever want to ride drop me a line.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Saratoga1 said:


> I am original owner.
> Thanks, Star I was not expecting any warranty, just wanted to see if I could get the Frame replaced with a similar model, rather than upgrade. The problem with Cannondale is that they are between model years. I just thought the replacement cost was to high and If I were to replace it I would get the non Hi Mod frame. Anyway...
> 
> I thought about just bypassing the stop with some ties as you suggest, that would solve the problem and get me on the road, but i still want to try and fix it. *I thought about calfee, but I think it would be overkill and expensive.*
> ...


Probably along the same lines, but I thought worth a mention, is Cyclart. They do frame repairs but it would probably cost around $80 just to ship the frame to/ from.
http://cyclart.com/newindex.html

Thanks for the offer, but you wouldn't want to ride with me. I'm old and feeble.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Saratoga1:

If you're the in San Francisco bay area, Calfee is one option. There is Joe's Bicycle painting that also performs repairs and Road Runner Velo that performs repairs on carbon fiber. All three are in the Watsonville or La Selva Beach area.

I've been to Calfee and Joe's Bicycle Painting (right next to each other) in La Selva Beach. Amazing to see a small bicycle manufacturer in the middle of fields. They are in a section of what was the "Monterey Academy," which is now defunct.

CHL


----------



## Saratoga1 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks!

Wrong Saratoga!

I'm on the "other side"

no wonder everyone was recommending Calfee.

I've decided to give it a try. Worst case is it does not work and I end up with some ties around the TT and an ugly setup. It may motivate me to buy a second bike, I ride alone alot and want to get back into Tri's. A TT bike is something I've been craving for a couple of years!


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I believe Problem Solvers Bike Components may make a clamp on style cable stop for mounting around the top tube. Not sure it will work, but may be worth looking into.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

*Broken Cable-Stop Repaired*



Saratoga1 said:


> thanks!
> 
> Wrong Saratoga!
> 
> ...


I had the same issue, broken rear brake cable-stop, partially broken and still affixed with two rivets to the carbon frame. Four quality bike shops in the Los Angeles area were unable to perform the fix.

Thanks to your original post and the info about cyclart.com in this thread, I took the bike to CyclArt. They repaint bikes and perform amazing restorations on vintage bikes. They fixed mine up nicely. Quoted at $50-75, it ended up being $100... because they had to remove the fork to fish out the rivet heads from inside the tubes.

Anyway... very good job. Riveted with epoxy. Just got it back today, looks like a good fix.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Another option is to simply run one continuous brake cable housing from the lever all the way to the caliper. You may be able to modify you current cable stops to hold the cable in place, or possibly purchase cable guides that epoxy on. That's the way bikes used to run their cables, and truthfully, I wish they still did. I'm not a fan of bare brake cables along the top tube. Every cable end adds for friction and a place for water and dirt to enter.


----------

